# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Vinkkejä Tukholman paikallisliikenteeseen

## jtm

Hei! Olisin lähdössä Tukholmaan ja kaipaisin vinkkejä. Millä bussilla pääsisi Siljan Terminaalista keskustaan ja onko mistä mahdollisuus hankkia vrk kortteja ja minkä hintainen se on tai minkä hintainen kertamaksu kuljettajalle on?

----------


## Bussiterminaali

https://sl.se/sv/kop-biljett/

----------


## Hape

Kuljettajalta ei voi ostaa lippua, ainoastaan Tunelbanan porteilta, kioskeista ja muista lipunmyyntipisteistä. Kätevintä on ostaa 24-tunnin lippu. Se maksaa itsensä takaisin, jos ajelee yhtään enemmän.

Liikenneyhteyksistä saa pahhaiten selvää matkahaun (=resepalnerare) avulla: http://sl.se

----------


## pehkonen

> Hei! Olisin lähdössä Tukholmaan ja kaipaisin vinkkejä. Millä bussilla pääsisi Siljan Terminaalista keskustaan ja onko mistä mahdollisuus hankkia vrk kortteja ja minkä hintainen se on tai minkä hintainen kertamaksu kuljettajalle on?


Laivan infosta voi ostaa lippuja joukkoliikenteeseen. Bussi numero 76 menee Slussenille ja Södermalmiin.

----------


## iiko

> Laivan infosta voi ostaa lippuja joukkoliikenteeseen. Bussi numero 76 menee Slussenille ja Södermalmiin.


Lisäksi ykkönen menee Hötorgetin kautta Stora Essingeniin, sekä luonnollisesti metro Gärdetiltä keskustaan (esim. T-Centralen taikka Gamla Stan). Jos on aikeita käydä Tukholmassa useamminkin, kannattaa ostaa SL Access -kortti (20 kr, metroaseman kiskalta). Sen jälkeen se normaali keskustan reissu maksaa 25 kr, (kunhan ensin lataat korttiin rahaa) joten säästöä tulee heti ekasta kerrasta alkaen, sillä ne kertaliput maksavat yli 40 kruunua.

----------

